# It's a yes for me!



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Can't quite believe it.....Just got a unanimous yes at panel.


I was so scared but it was over in a flash. 40 minutes in & out. The head of panel was lovely & immediately put our minds at rest by saying they were incredibly impressed with our application! The rest was a blur until they told us yes!! Scratched the car on the way there and our fridge broke when we got home, but I don't care.....finally we know this is definitely gonna happen for us.......crack open the champagne


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations, hope you find your family soon x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Well of COURSE you did.    Congratulations!!!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Woooohoooooo you're going to be a mummy...sounds good doesn't it? 

Enjoy your bubbles xx


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Congratulations, you're a mummy - hope you find you're little one soon


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Brilliant news congratulations enjoy your celebrations x x


----------



## roonie (Oct 20, 2010)

Congratulations honey I'm so happy for you, enjoy ur evening mummy to be!!! Xxx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Whoop, whoop!!!


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Great news - huge congrats. So happy for you


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well done!
enjoy the celebrating   


kj x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations, wonderful news!


----------



## somedaysoon (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats! You must be thrilled. Hope you are doing something nice to celebrate x


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

That's fab news x


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Congratulations, hope you find your lo very soon 

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Congratulations!  Wishing you a speedy match x


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations x x


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for everyones well wishes & support, this site really is invaluable.


The approval still hasn't sunk in, maybe because we have been really busy out & about for the last two days visiting family to tell them the good news & not really had anytime to ourselves or as just a couple to just chill. That or its something to do with the vast amounts of champagne i have consumed in the last few days.


& then...............we got an unexpected call yesterday to say they may have a link. Already, Talk about surreal. A little 7 month old blue. DH took call, and despite my grilling of him, i'm sure he has forgotten half the details he was given....But LO's social work wants to meet us, but is off on holiday so might not be for a couple of weeks (but then i thought we wouldn't hear anything until after christmas, so fairly relaxed). Not sure if we are the only couple in the running, so don't want to get too over excited but less than 72 hours ago i was just praying for a yes at panel & now this......i'm literally in a daze.


----------



## Zargus (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats on the yes. I know how you feel as DH and I had our approval yesterday. Fantastic that you may have already found a LO. What a week for you!


----------

